# Caution in Spain



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Listening to Gold radio and just been a warning for travellers driving in Spain about distraction burglary, also being targetted by people puncturing tyres, Making out their Police ect. ect, Dont know if its more prevelant than usual but never heard it on national English radio before.
Good job the missus is out, we are off on Monday, just have to be a bit more switched on, you get complacent after several uneventful trips i think.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Yawn


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes i agree all i,m saying is its unusual it to be on the radio in this country.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks. You're right about not becoming complacent. Thanks.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yep - that's the bum pucker bit I'm a touch worried about when i go down to Benicassim starting Thurs . . :?

I wish I could fit a [small] remote controled machine gun - I'd feel a lot better getting them before they get me :twisted:


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

There,s a lot of robbin goin on down there, but if you travel in daylight stop on campsites and dont leave your camper unattended on service area,s watch out on supermarket carparks, theres, no reason not to enjoy your break

Paul


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Vicarious Books All the Aires in Spain and Portugal indicates quite well the places best avoided.
Llieda and Barcelona being the main culprits for some reason.

I am sure it cannot be justified but I have always felt safe in the Aires and also try to avoid motorway car parks unless I can see the van while I am eating..... it is pretty well alarmed.

Alan

Warning, if by 'Monday' you mean Monday coming.... Spain can get very cold inland and Madrid often gets snow.
Last January I drove down from Irun to Valencia in some thick freezing fog with ice forming on my radio aerial while driving.
After Valencia it was ok but a cold wind was ever present.

Alan


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Spain at the moment is a very sad place, we lived there for about 7 years, in a village in the sierra navada. When we visited there this Summer our friends were very worried about things, families who had 4 people working now only i working. In the villages they are better of as they can grow food and keep animals and be a bit self sufficient. Our friends in the town of Almeria things are a lot different one works at the hospital had to take a pay cut just to keep there job. The Spanish people a lovely but i do wonder what i would do if i had no money and no work and a family to feed, it could push a few to crime. I think we must all be a lot more careful as to where we park up and be on our guard.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

When filling up with dsl get your other half to keep a very careful watch of all your van tyres. These so and so"s even have a small spike at the front of their shoes, kick the tyre and then set to work getting you occupied, whilst another one or two of them set about stealing from the vehicle. Weactually witnessed this on the m/way above Alicante.No matter what sort of vehicle passes you and you are shown a badge,and indicated to pullover, don"t. This happened to us. V sign from me, into the fast lane of the m/way and off pretty quick. This occurred on one of the m/ways around Madrid. Happy and safe travels to us all.


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

If Brits were attacked on a basis that is hinted at why dont we see or here about it.
Thousands of people may die in a earthquake in sumatra and we know nothing.
If one campervan was attacked in Spain the Daily Mail would have it on the front page and demand the death of all first born "foreign barsterds"
Nah, spaniards are the same as all people, some good, some bad, most just want to live.
Slip
xxxx


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Why oh why do some people on here feel they need to take the pi//' whenever security is mentioned. I can tell you, you would not do it if it happened to you., the felling when you open that door and see all your stuff over the floor, and you can smell the skum that has been into you van. Then you co to the police and they are not interested just fill this form in then go away. Then you have to sleep in the van if you can its not funny. so before you put something that you think is funny on here please think again. Next time it could be YOU


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

sideways said:


> Yes i agree all i,m saying is its unusual it to be on the radio in this country.


Sorry to be rude but people are always knocking Spain, I had a house there for 5 years and have traveled most of it by Motorhome, My house in England was done over twice my mate had a wallet lifted in Bristol, another his phone in Manchester, I could go on but Spain is no worse than any other country apart from France the robbing toerags,#.

I love Spain

Lodders


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

There are of course known risks is certain areas in Spain but given the size of the country its very unfair to say that Spain is "persay" unsafe .Also since many of the culprits identified by the police have come from the eastern bloc countries you stand just as much chance of being robbed on the road in the UK as almost any other EU country. I have owned a house in Spain for many years and have good friends there .Most Spanish people are easy going and honest and friendly, particularly to foreigners.

Standby Standby here we go again,as there will be reports of gas attacks soon.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Most of the bad stuff you hear about in Spain seems to be down the med, from around Barcelona to Almeria.

We used to enjoy this part of Spain, until about 15 years ago, when it became a concrete jungle. It's no longer a nice place to be.

Now the property boom is over, there are naturally a lot of people there who have little or nothing, and a lot of crooks. But that's true in the UK too.

Why does everyone want to be in horrible places like Benidorm and Benicassim? They certainly aren't the true Spain.

There are some lovely places in Spain, and indeed Portugal. Just get off the beaten track a bit and explore.


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

What planet you on


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Just a few more things about this subject. i agree with most things that have been said yes good and bad in all country's, and is may be being in the wrong place at the wrong time. But we do not know how many people are robbed abroad, no figers are published. We on here are only a very small percentage of the people who travel Europa. I think we all have to be more vigilant when traveling for our selves and others with m/h. In our case alarms went of but do people take notice when they hear an alarm ? As i said before Spain and other European country's are going through a rough time and this may increase the crime rate, but we are still going as many of you are and we will enjoy ourselves. But the feeling i Had when i opened the door on our van and saw all the stuff every where and the look on my wifes face will stay with me for ever, So be aware at all times.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Forewarned is forearmed.

Good friends of ours were done near Barcelona, but I suppose it could happen anywhere.

Here's the M.O.

Arrived at toll booth and there was a 'problem' with their credit card but it eventually worked.

100 metres after pulling away they experienced a flat rear tyre.

Two men in a following car pulled in to help them change the wheel,

Halfway through the operation our friends noticed the two 'helpers' pulling away in their car.

With them went her bag from the front of the vehicle, an Irish reg SUV.
The cash loss was modest but the hastle resulting from the loss of passports, other documents and a mobile phone was huge.

In hindsight it looks like the toll booth operator was part if 'the team' and caused the distraction to provide another member with the importunity to damage the tyre.

Lesson learned,  always have cash for tolls and keep an eye on your wheels when temporarily stopped at such places.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

In response to the **** takers i wasn,t knocking Spain i wouldn,t be going if that was the case, I was simply saying i have never heard it on UK radio before. But to the tough guys among you, up yours. Wether you admit it or not it happens hopefully to you next.
To the rest of the normal people who answered thanks and have a good trip.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Where exactly is the "Concrete Jungle" I keep hearing about. I must take a look!
.
A drive along the Spanish/Med coast will offer blue sea and skies on one side and often a backdrop of a sierra on the other. Yes, lots of hotels and apartments ribbon along the coast but in general these are clean and white. Many of these coastal areas still retain the older original "Village" parts……but most know that, hence it is still way up there as a tourist/holiday destination.
.
From my limited experience…..I have only lived here for 12 years…… the vast majority of crime [and that is in fact very low] and bad behaviour comes not from the indigenous population but from the influx of immigrants …… Crime seems to come more from the Eastern Europeans and the mindless behaviour from the Northern Europeans [Brits?]. Even the quite large Gypsy population here could give a few lessons in social behaviour and cultural cohesion.

Contrast that with the dirty, litter strewn, rundown seafronts around the UK coast where derelict buildings and peeling paint seems to be the excepted norm. Empty shop fronts offering only tatty and often offensive posters and childish graffiti, fast food wrappings, overflowing fire damaged bins……very nice ….and perhaps a walk along the seafront after "Closing Time", Mmmm, probably not!
.
Tonight I am driving down to Fuengirola [to see Les Mis] in one of our clean and superbly appointed cinemas …. I will not get mugged, either by the entrance fee or the locals and my car will still be where I left it when I return, so will its contents. Away from the temporary, loud Brit stronghold…..which is actually quite small and well policed ……. I will likely have a meal and enjoy the company of the more settled immigrant population and locals, before heading back inland, over the sierra, just a very short distance towards an area that most visitors fail to explore.

God bless them, but many motorhome owners seem only to be happy when they are not happy, thriving on problems and take too much notice of well-meaning but ill-informed misinformation……i.e. No, motorway tolls did NOT increase by 30% on 1st Jan, it was 2.4%...... . :roll:

..


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Concrete jungle?
I have travelled around Spain for more than 50 years and recall the country before the huge boom in building which seemed endless. I can just remember Benidorm before the skyscrapers and the coast around Torre Vieja before they began buildings that now completely fill the land.
In 1966 I watched the World Cup in the lovely pueblo of La Heradura which I re-visited a couple of years ago. The once naive charm now hidden behind multi storey buildings.

Yes I am sad to have lost the Spain of old but if people like me want to holiday there in increasing numbers, I really only have myself to blame.

As for the roguery, that is everywhere, at home and overseas. Unfortunately it still goes on when we put our guard down, because we are relaxing and on holiday.
Alan


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Sideways

Thanks for the information; it’s always handy to hear what’s going on around Europe despite the negativity by other members.
The main thing is if you know about these things you can take measures to try and prevent it from happening to you.
I’ve travel across Europe with a MH form the past seven years make there or four trips per year, up till now I’ve been lucky apart from losing my key in Spain on my very first trip with my first MH, I had to fly back to the UK on boxing day to pickup my spare set, costly but as we where on a camp site it wasn’t a problem.
My strategy is I do not use Aires on motorways and try to avoid toll roads were possible, I avoid large city’s if we want to visit one we park over night on a camp site and catch a bus in to the centre, I do not leave my MH unattended in supermarkets or on fuel forecourts, if use an Aire or Stopover witch we do in a town or village we never stay over night unless fell safe and more offten than not have company with other MH’s if not we move on, we only drive in the daylight hours it’s a little more difficult in the winter months but we get by, or main priority is staying safe.

So I say to all members say safe out there.

Thanks again for the info 

Regards
Ray


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just as a slight aside, it occurs to me to wonder if motorway aires really are as dangerous as most folk seem to think?

I don't recall hearing on here (or anywhere else) of many verifiable robberies. Does that mean they are as safe as anywhere else - or do motorhomers avoid them like the plague, which would explain the relatively few attacks?

I don't know, but there always seem to be quite a few continental vans on the motorway aires whenever we have passed, either early or late in the day . . . not that we use motorways if we can avoid them and I confess, we also never stay on M/W aires. :roll: 

Is the danger more perceived than real - and mostly generated by our own imaginations? 

Dave


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Is the danger more perceived than real - and mostly generated by our own imaginations?
> 
> Dave


I think it is Dave. In my own case I have been travelling to and from Spain at least twice a year for about 16 years, quite often when the aires are 'closed', ie no water etc. we stay on motorway aires in the car parking section of the motorway service stations, near to the shop and in a lighted area.

I believe it is less safe in the lorry section of the parking area as you are surrounded by large vehicles and it would be relatively easy for a thief to attack the vehicle without anyone else being aware.

In all those years the only time someone has tried to gain entry to the driver's door by a screwdriver in the lock was on an aire in France.

Mike


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Just as a slight aside, it occurs to me to wonder if motorway aires really are as dangerous as most folk seem to think?
> 
> I don't recall hearing on here (or anywhere else) of many verifiable robberies. Does that mean they are as safe as anywhere else - or do motorhomers avoid them like the plague, which would explain the relatively few attacks?
> 
> ...


Dave, my experience from my trucking days was that the Pay Mways were reasonably safe. but the Free Mways were not.
It was much easier for the toe rags to come and go and make a quicker a exit and get away on non pay M ways.
The smaller Routiers were usually safe.

eg Trelliers between Renne and Nantes on a free dual carriageway is a large Shell station. I had my truck done over there twice!
The trouble was it was an ideal Tachograph stopping point, 4 1/4 hrs from Cherbourg. Within the 4 1/2 hr limit.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grath said:


> Dave, my experience from my trucking days was that the Pay Mways were reasonably safe. but the Free Mways were not.


Thanks - that does make a lot of sense.

Not that it concerns me very much because we avoid motorways when on holiday, much preferring to mooch along the more minor roads and see a bit of the country.

Dave


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Well I'm off to the concrete jungle on Monday with Sideways and one other unit. It'll be my 7th winter trip there. We'll be staying on Aires, Carparks, motorway services, side of the road etc. 

We try and take all sensible precautions but everyone can be wise with hindsight. It is too easy to say this type of stayover is safe and that one is not.

We've only be broken into once and that was on a truck stop in Spain. I would never stay with or trust a lorry driver again. Being broken into at 5.00 am (we were awoken by our alarm after the van was damaged by the ar*ehole breaking in) - and upon looking out into a brightly floodlit lorry park and seeing that maybe a dozen "truckers" watched it happening then I vowed never to trust one again.

Never mind about the Spanish - beware of lorry drivers. I have little more advice to give


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

averhamdave said:


> We've only be broken into once and that was on a truck stop in Spain. I would never stay with or trust a lorry driver again. Being broken into at 5.00 am (we were awoken by our alarm after the van was damaged by the ar*ehole breaking in) - and upon looking out into a brightly floodlit lorry park and seeing that maybe a dozen "truckers" watched it happening then I vowed never to trust one again.
> 
> Never mind about the Spanish - beware of lorry drivers. I have little more advice to give


We got broken into whilst on a pay motorway.
We had parked in a well lit part of the lorry park but we were "boxed" in by other lorries. I will never believe that they weren't witness to what happened. 
Thieves didn't get anything because as soon as the interior light was triggered by the opening of the door we woke up, they did damage the door lock though. Spoilt the rest of the holiday as we were so nervous, just couldn't relax


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

Just be Alert and lock your doors and you will be ok, we travel morning time and try to be on a campsite by 4pm covering about 200 mile a day 

Paul


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

averhamdave said:


> Well I'm off to the concrete jungle on Monday with Sideways and one other unit. It'll be my 7th winter trip there. We'll be staying on Aires, Carparks, motorway services, side of the road etc.
> 
> We try and take all sensible precautions but everyone can be wise with hindsight. It is too easy to say this type of stayover is safe and that one is not.
> 
> ...


There is good and bad in all walks of life and truck drivers are no worse or no better than anyone else.

Having said that, many years ago there were a series of thefts over a number of months from cars parked on a local authority car park that was used by nightshift workers of an adjacent company, and truck drivers staying over night in town.

Nightvision CCTV camera's where installed on the perimeter of the factory but trained on the carpark. It did not take long to establish that the breakins were being done by drivers of four trucks from the same company who travelled together each week on the same delivery run.


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

harrison said:


> Just be Alert and lock your doors and you will be ok, we travel morning time and try to be on a campsite by 4pm covering about 200 mile a day
> 
> Paul


Wonderful advice - "Lock your doors and you'll be OK" Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

Zozzer said:


> averhamdave said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm off to the concrete jungle on Monday with Sideways and one other unit. It'll be my 7th winter trip there. We'll be staying on Aires, Carparks, motorway services, side of the road etc.
> ...


Having thou8ght about it afterwards, I see the lorry drivers dilemma. They witness a break in on an overnight truck stop, what are they going to do about it that doesn't tie up the next 4 or 5 hours with the police. Rightly or wrongly easier to turn a blind eye and the thieves amongst them know it.

Avoid lorries like the plague! (and don't forget to lock your doors! LOL)


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

Paul[/quote]

Wonderful advice - "Lock your doors and you'll be OK" Why didn't I think of that?[/quote]

Yes you Rv is your castle same as home we spentd6 months a year touring Europe, and most of it is common sense why sleep in layby,s when you dont do it in the Uk nearly every town in France as a Aires or parking area for motorhomes, theres no need to park with lorries on the motorway, your missing out on good local food and enjoying your travels

Paul


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, my experience from my trucking days was that the Pay Mways were reasonably safe. but the Free Mways were not.
> ...


Same here Dave, I don't normally use paege with the M/H :lol:


----------



## Terrylene (Jan 12, 2013)

We lived in Spain for just over 7 years and had no problem other than it was us Brits that paid bills and not the Spanish.Some of our friends were stopped and robbed but we had no problem travelling or stopping on campsites,if we ever go over again we would be very careful but it would not put us of other than being overcharged in markets etc (you find this out when you pick up the language and the locals think you do not understand.)
A lot of Motorhomers that have spoken to have travelled to Spain and back like us and have had no problems so enjoy your trip and enjoy some winter sun.


----------

